#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [詩詞] 第一次作詩...請多包含阿....(惡搞詩)

## 野狼1991

野狼   野狼   大野狼
機車   機車   真機車
我就是   大野狼   真機車~
(這也算詩嗎??
這並無罵人之意
只是無聊來吟詩)

----------


## 芬狼

冷風掃落葉~~~~~~

----------


## 野狼1991

> 冷風掃落葉~~~~~~



我知道~我知道~我要接~我要接~

冬天要過境~~~~~~

----------


## 芬狼

==+
好 和你玩到底
烏鴉飛過天~~~~

----------


## 野狼1991

> ==+
> 好 和你玩到底
> 烏鴉飛過天~~~~



我要接~我要接~讓我來~讓我來~

等待逐巢日~~~~

----------


## 芬狼

嗯  結論 你真的很機車
好和你拼到底

期待遇佳人~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## 野狼1991

> 嗯  結論 你真的很機車
> 好和你拼到底
> 
> 期待遇佳人~~~~~~~~~~




讓我來~讓我來~

預備入洞房~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## 芬狼

讓我想想 用煙斗吹泡泡中(超想這麼作的>0<)

甜蜜到天明~~~~~~~

----------


## 野狼1991

> 讓我想想 用煙斗吹泡泡中(超想這麼作的>0<)
> 
> 甜蜜到天明~~~~~~~



= =算你狠...這真的不錯阿...

隔夜是惡夢~~~~~~~

----------


## 芬狼

c c c c c (小丸子中的關口的招牌笑聲)

因腰酸又痛

----------


## 野狼1991

嘎阿～事隔多年。。。（哪有？？）
我真的很機車。。。。ＸＤ（事實？）
此版以冷清。。。。
烈豹。。。狂狼。。。。你們都不上怎接啊？？
不如找獸接吧。。。ＸＤ

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

月黑風高
夜梟亂叫
小狗亂嘯
簾幕拉上
男女亂搞
賓館通宵
小偷亂竄
警察猛追
跌了個跤

------
以點也不KUSO@@
反而還有點....(火暴)

----------


## 野狼1991

> 月黑風高
> 夜梟亂叫
> 小狗亂嘯
> 簾幕拉上
> 男女亂搞
> 賓館通宵
> 小偷亂竄
> 警察猛追
> 跌了個跤
> ...


這是寫實!?XD
那我接下吧!XD

陽光普照
小販亂叫
顧客亂銷
鐵捲拉下
店鋪倒閉
從新開張
強盜目標
警察關注
漏了個焦
============================
=  =只是比對過去而已

----------

